# Orchestral Instruments Delay Offset



## LeonRossMusic (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have a quick list of the ms delay compensations for many of the virtual instruments on the market?
i.e. JXL Brass, Hans Zimmer Strings, any Spitfire Strings, etc.
It's quite slow writing a passage, turning the click on then adjusting the millisecond offset for each group of instruments for a template. Very time consuming.
It would be such a time saver if someone had a spreadsheet listing the instrument offsets.

All the best,
Leon


----------



## Germain B (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi, David Kudell made this here :





Negative Track Delay Database / Spreadsheet


Heres a direct link to the database: Link EDIT: Ok, here's a Google sheet I've created. If you're interested in contributing values for some instruments (and know how to use a Spreadsheet), let me know and I can give you write access. ---- Original post: Is there a database anywhere of...




vi-control.net





And the direct link to the spreadsheet :


----------



## LeonRossMusic (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you enormously! This will really help speed up the workflow.


----------



## Germain B (Nov 21, 2021)

You're welcome.

Here's the direct link again (so you can bookmark it), I didn't expect the spreadsheet to appear in the post :
`https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WP9sobba7OkldNkTiSzXP7r3Pb64IzWQWrLkqdiyRcA/preview#gid=`


----------

